# 1x Scope for a Muzzleloader?



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I seen the other thread going about 1x scopes and most of the responces were for the red dot kind. I'm really not to crazy about the red dots so I was wondering if anyone knows of a good one with cross hairs?


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

try either the Thompson Center or Nikon


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I put a fixed 6X Leupold on a Knight that I bought my father once. That was a nice set up. I'm sure that they make a nice scope in lower powers that would be great for this sorta thing.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

dfisher said:


> I put a fixed 6X Leupold on a Knight that I bought my father once. That was a nice set up. I'm sure that they make a nice scope in lower powers that would be great for this sorta thing.
> 
> Good luck,
> Dan


We can only use 1X scopes during ML season.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Check out the Nikon Buckmaster 1x20, not a red dot, glass is clear and sharp. I have one on my T/C Thunderhawk, great scope.

Nikon 1X20

huntin1


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

huntin1 said:


> Check out the Nikon Buckmaster 1x20, not a red dot, glass is clear and sharp. I have one on my T/C Thunderhawk, great scope.
> 
> Nikon 1X20
> 
> huntin1


That is a sweet scope.
Thanks for the replies fellas. :beer:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have a 1X T/C Hawken on my Triumph. It's about as good as it gets and better than nothing, but IMO all 1X scopes are almost worthless. All make the target appear further and smaller than it actually is. Kind of like looking through the objective lens of a pair of binoculars.

the crosshairs on a 1X scope nearly cover a 6" target spot at 50 yards, doesn't matter who makes it.

I shoot iron sights better than a 1X scope, but since I had Lasik I cannot clearly see the rear sights anymore...


----------

